# Walt Disney World is putting up their Halloween Decorations!



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

We were there on Halloween last year. Had a blast! There is nothing like riding the Haunted Mansion at Midnight!

Check out some pictures...

DIS Unplugged Disney Blog Starting to decorate the Magic Kingdom for Halloween


----------



## masdc78 (Aug 4, 2008)

*sigh* I LOVE WDW at Halloween- My husband and I went to the Not-So-Scarey Halloween Party on our honeymoon a few years ago... the Halloween parade is my FAVORITE parade!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Look what they just added at Disneyshopping!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I want to go.  Does anyone know why WDW doesn't do the Haunted Mansion in NBX like Disneyland does?


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

We are going to the Halloween Party in just a few weeks!! I cannot wait, it is so much fun...especially getting to Trick or Treat again. We went last year and had a blast! I actually belong to a Disney Board, so Im going to do some research on why they dont change it to The Nightmare Before Christmas...I will get back to you guys!


----------



## kagome_elric (May 31, 2006)

awesome. Too bad i live on the other side of the country.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Elric, you live closer to the one where they turn it into Halloweentown!!!!!
Check it out - Disneyland Resort - Detecting Browser Properties . . .


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

YAY YAY YAY YAY!!! 5 more weeks till I go!!! AAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Rikki said:


> I want to go.  Does anyone know why WDW doesn't do the Haunted Mansion in NBX like Disneyland does?


IDK. They were orignaly going to but they gave all the props they made for it to the Mansion in DJ Tokyo since the the WDW HM and the DLT are the same.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only about four weeks until we go! They have great Halloween Merchandise at the party also! The Mickey Trick Or Treat Buckets are the best!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

We go to Disneyland every October. Just six more weeks!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I wish I was going this year. We had a Halloween themed vacation last year in Orlando. I went to Universal Horror Nights and two Mickey Parties. We had a blast. 

I almost forgot I was missing TOTers that year. Well, at times.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I REALLY want to go to Disneyland in October! I'm going to be in San Diego on the 4th and was thinking of driving up tp Anaheim that night and going to Disneyland on the 5th. Problem is we would have to leave about 3 or 4:00 so I'm not sure I want to spend that much money for just a few hours. 
Besides, I just read that Miley Cyrus is having her birthday celebration at Disneyland that day and I think the place would be more of a zoo than normal with thousands of pre-teen girls running around! I'm hoping to at least get there by xmas, I think they leave the Nightmare Before Cristmas stuff up in the Haunted Mansion until then.


----------

